# Gaggia Evolution Rattling



## Mr Grumpy (Jan 27, 2016)

Hello all, I will start by saying that I am a virgin poster and espresso user so please treat me like the emptyhead I am









I have acquired the above from a friend who thought having a machine was a good idea but soon tired of it, he couldn't get the steam wand to work so I had it off him

I had no idea what I was doing with it but it seemed self explanatory one I had freed the jammed steam wand screw that someone had obviously jammed, I filled the reservoir with water tamped the coffee and turned the machine on and it delivered perfect coffee, i was delighted with it and so it progressed for a couple of days. Then my problem started, when i switch it on it makes a horrible rattling noise and delivers no liquid through the filter, it just rattles way, the steam wand works perfectly well but i can't get it to make coffee, any ideas what a greenhorn could try please would be greatly appreciated


----------



## TheDude (May 11, 2013)

Mr Grumpy said:


> Hello all, I will start by saying that I am a virgin poster and espresso user so please treat me like the emptyhead I am
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have never tried making coffee with the Gaggia Evolution but I have uses a Gaggia Baby and those are kind of similar. Both are single boilers where you have to switch between steam mode and brew mode. My question is if you have forgot to unpress the steam button and therefore are in steam mode while brewing coffee? Also note that it take time for the boiler to cool off when going from steam mode to brew mode (you can can release some steam by the steamwand to make it cool faster after going to brew mode).


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

The sound you describe reminds me of a pump with an air lock or a jammed internal valve. If the above advice doesn't set you right, maybe dismantle the pump to check it?

http://ulkapumprepair.blogspot.co.uk/2008/10/original-website-page.html?m=1


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Sorry no idea, but it could be the sound of an upgrade?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I think the rattling away would just be the vibe pump shaking the machine a bit as the older gaggias do.

I would suggest a full strip and clean as more than likely you have a blockage of scale somewhere.

If you do this and all working again then use bottled water and ensure you backflush and clean the machine often.

Then upgrade


----------



## Mr Grumpy (Jan 27, 2016)

Thank you all for replying, I'll give the strip down and clean/backflush a go, back to the filter coffee for now, upgrade may not be a good idea just yet, until i actually have more of a clue


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Maybe its the outlet valve.

Have a read of this thread.

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?2041-Gaggia-Evolution-Help!


----------



## Mr Grumpy (Jan 27, 2016)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Maybe its the outlet valve.
> 
> Have a read of this thread.
> 
> http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?2041-Gaggia-Evolution-Help!


Thank you, I'm thinking maybe that could be the problem, getting no water through the shower screen at all, going to have a crack at the outlet valve tomorrow (God help it)


----------

